# Flexible Sprinkler Piping



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Flexible Sprinkler Piping

1- تم اعتمادها من قبل FM
2- تم اعتمادها من قبل UL
3-تم اعتمادها من قبل NFPA


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هي في الغالب للاقطار الصغيرة والوصل بين الرشاش والماسورة الرئيسية


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

في المشاريع الكبيرة والتجارية والغرف النظيفة


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هنا UL 


http://www.ul.com/global/documents/offerings/perspectives/regulators/technical/ul_SprinklerPipingFlexible.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

وهنا اخوانا من FM

http://www.fmglobal.com/assets/pdf/fmapprovals/1637.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

VIKING كانت في المقدمة
http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/databook/sprinklers/spk_accessories/070605.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

م م م 
تحتاج سياحة في هذا الموقع لمدة اسبوع
اتوكاد
PDF
مواصفات
تركيب
انظر على اليمين تجد ما تتمناه
http://www.flexhead.com/flexhead-commercial-sprinklers.asp


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

FlexHead Flexible Fire Sprinkler Connections Documentation Computer Drawings


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

وLEED
http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/Flexhead-Green-Brochure.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

صور الشيخ قوقل

https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...AQ&biw=792&bih=465&sei=0bJRUOijBYiJ4gTtr4GQCQ


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

تكنيكال
http://www.easyflex.in/pdff/easyflex-flexible-sprinkler-hose.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

HD
http://www.hdfire.com/pdfs/sprinkler/unbraided_flexible_drops.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

TyCO
http://www.tyco-fire.com/TD_TFP/TFP/TFP720_07_2009.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.tyco-fire.com/TD_TFP/TFP/TFP725_09_2011.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

SprinkFLEX Launches its own line of Flexible Sprinkler Hose Fittings


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الاطوال المتاحة
Flexible Sprinkler Hose | LinkedIn


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Flexible Sprinkler Hose With Fittings(Nut Type) | LinkedIn


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الضغط حسب UL 
=175 psig
وحسب FM
=175
اقصى درجة حرارة حسب التوأم اعلاه
=225F


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

k-factor
لل 0.5 بوصة = 5.6 ج/د
ولل 0.75 بوصة =8 ج /د


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كيفكم م عادل ابراهيم 60 وطاهر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 سبتمبر 2012)

أيه الإبداع ده 
أيه الحلاوة دي
الشغل ده ميجيش غير من مهندس مبدع وفائق التميز مثل مهندس عبد العاطي بدري
عمري ما شفت شغل متكامل زي كده الله يسترك يا بشمهندس في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 سبتمبر 2012)

قاعد أقرأ في الموضوع وهو جديد عليه بصراحة ومنبهر بيك ولكن لي سؤوال متواضع : هل k factor ليها وحدة قياس ؟ : ج/د ؟؟؟ نرجوا التوضيح


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> قاعد أقرأ في الموضوع وهو جديد عليه بصراحة ومنبهر بيك ولكن لي سؤوال متواضع : هل k factor ليها وحدة قياس ؟ : ج/د ؟؟؟ نرجوا التوضيح


K-Factor formula | Basic Hydraulics for fire protection engineers Hydraulic Calculation Software


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذنا 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
لا نقول قال الشيخ قوقل و لكن قال الشيخ البدري عالي المقام 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



العفــــــــو


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> لا نقول قال الشيخ قوقل و لكن قال الشيخ البدري عالي المقام
> جزاكم الله خيرا



شرف لا يدانيه اي شرف يا بروف


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> أيه الإبداع ده
> أيه الحلاوة دي
> الشغل ده ميجيش غير من مهندس مبدع وفائق التميز مثل مهندس عبد العاطي بدري
> عمري ما شفت شغل متكامل زي كده الله يسترك يا بشمهندس في الدنيا والآخرة


مهندس عبد العاطي بدري عرض فى منتهى الروعة والإبداع متميز دائما بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> مهندس عبد العاطي بدري عرض فى منتهى الروعة والإبداع متميز دائما بارك الله فيك



ابوميدو لك الشكر على التشجيع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Flexible Sprinkler Drops | EasyFlex


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

تعليمات وتفاصيل التركيب

http://easyflexusa.com/2.0/sites/default/files/pdf/Installation_instruction_TBS.pdf


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

صديقي م م م 
أكيد حا يرفض استخدامها في المستشفيات
وأنا اقول له يا صديق 
تم استخدام 4000 قطعة منها في مستشفى لوس انجلوس سعة 317 سرير
وتكلفة 636 مليون دولار

المصدر
Selling Innovation - Case Studies - PMEngineer


----------



## عمران احمد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## nofal (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ربي يبارك بيك


----------



## aati badri (16 سبتمبر 2012)

عمران احمد قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> 
> و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما



وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك اخ عمران


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .



شكرا نوفل على المرور
والدعاء 
ولك مثله


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس ما شاء الله علي حضرتك 
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وبارك لنا في علمك وما تقدمه وجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا عن كل ما تقدمه من علم وما تقوم به من بحث وتقديم المعلومة في اكمل وجه 
كل عام وحضرتك بخير


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2012)

يونس والعطفي 
كل العام وانتم بخير
وغفر الله لكم مع حجاج هذا العام


----------



## md beida (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع مفيد الى اقصى حد والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية على قدر ما افدتنا


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> الموضوع مفيد الى اقصى حد والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية على قدر ما افدتنا



دعوة احتاجها كثيرا
واحتاجها دائما 
ولكم مثلها واكثر والقناطير المقنطرة من الصحة والعافية


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة حلوة 
انا هعتمدها لو قدمت لى 
و يمكن اوصفها فى المشاريع الجديدة
بس يارب المقاولين ( واخد بالك انت) ميجبوش فليكسبل من بتاع السباكة و يركبوه
تسلم يا حجى على المعلومات الجديدة 
و كل عام و انت الى الله اقرب
​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أكتوبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> الموضوع مفيد الى اقصى حد والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية على قدر ما افدتنا



اللهم امين


----------



## gaber osman (1 نوفمبر 2012)

واللة انت يا مهندس عبدالعاطى بتفكرنى ديما بحاجات حلوة سعتها كنت ماسك مدير مشروع لبرجين فى الدفنة فى قطر وكان تقريبا عدد الرشاشات يذيد عن 6 الاف رشاش حريق وجانى مورد بهذة الوصلة ووجدتها ممتازة من حيث الوقت وسرعة التركيب ولكن كان سعرها من ثلاث سنين 120 ريال قطرى وطبعا لو قارنت التكلفة للنظام التقليدى بالكتير 4 كيعان وحتة ماسورة يعنى بالكتير عشرين ريال وطبعا انت عارف انا مقاول فاكيد اختار ال 20 ريال


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين على المعلومات والمراجع القيمة والخبرات العظيمة​


gaber osman قال:


> واللة انت يا مهندس عبدالعاطى بتفكرنى ديما بحاجات حلوة سعتها كنت ماسك مدير مشروع لبرجين فى الدفنة فى قطر وكان تقريبا عدد الرشاشات يذيد عن 6 الاف رشاش حريق وجانى مورد بهذة الوصلة ووجدتها ممتازة من حيث الوقت وسرعة التركيب ولكن كان سعرها من ثلاث سنين 120 ريال قطرى وطبعا لو قارنت التكلفة للنظام التقليدى بالكتير 4 كيعان وحتة ماسورة يعنى بالكتير عشرين ريال وطبعا انت عارف انا مقاول فاكيد اختار ال 20 ريال


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> انا هعتمدها لو قدمت لى
> و يمكن اوصفها فى المشاريع الجديدة
> بس يارب المقاولين ( واخد بالك انت) ميجبوش فليكسبل من بتاع السباكة و يركبوه
> ...



شكرا ياصديقي للدعم والدعوات الصالحات
واضمن لك كل اخواني المقاولين ما يجيبوا لك غير وصلات السباكة:7:


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> اللهم امين



شكرا للتأمين
ولكما بهذه الدعوة الاجر والقبول


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> واللة انت يا مهندس عبدالعاطى بتفكرنى ديما بحاجات حلوة سعتها كنت ماسك مدير مشروع لبرجين فى الدفنة فى قطر وكان تقريبا عدد الرشاشات يذيد عن 6 الاف رشاش حريق وجانى مورد بهذة الوصلة ووجدتها ممتازة من حيث الوقت وسرعة التركيب ولكن كان سعرها من ثلاث سنين 120 ريال قطرى وطبعا لو قارنت التكلفة للنظام التقليدى بالكتير 4 كيعان وحتة ماسورة يعنى بالكتير عشرين ريال وطبعا انت عارف انا مقاول فاكيد اختار ال 20 ريال



شكرا جابر
والحل هو ماقاله صديقنا م محمد هو ان يوصف في المشاريع من قبل اخوانا الاستشاريين ويتضمنه تسعير المقاول


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> مشكورين على المعلومات والمراجع القيمة والخبرات العظيمة​


ولك الشكر والتبجيل


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## جاد الكريم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

